# Fallen leaves



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Any one else's goats seem to be addicted to fallen leaves?? 

Our does are gobbling them up like they are candy! We had one of the doelings figure out she could sneak under the electric fence so she could eat the leaves in the front yard along the pasture!!

We have big maples that have turned orange and started dropping their leaves last week and the girls are going to town on them ! Wonder if there's maybe some sugar content to them or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goat pen is the only place that is leaf free.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We have just about every kind of leaf hitting the ground right now. The only thing that bothers me is the wild cherry trees. This year however the trees are loosing their leaves like they should be and not due to an early frost. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Our goats love the fallen leaves too! Always makes me laugh when I remember what my SIL said one day. We were watching the goats gobble up dried poplar leaves. He said "Wow! Those leaves are like tater chips to goats. Just like us they can't eat just one!" Guess you would have had to be there, but it sure made us laugh. :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

UM .LOL! So my goats adore the crunchy maple leaves on the ground. Last year my husband decided they must be sweet. Him, being a sugar lover,did a taste test. Yes. Maple leaves do have a sweetness! Taste tested. Husband and goatie approved


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We call them goatie potatoe chips too!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine would rather have old dry corn husks!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine also love strawberry plant leaves, just try to get a goat out of the strawberry patch!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, crunch, crunch, crunch, LOL


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There was a pen at the old farm that had a huge tree just on the other side of the fence. Once the leaves started to lightly fall, all the goats in that pen would hang out under that tree. Most of the time with their head up watching and waiting for a leaf to fall. Then they would all rush it and try to all eat that single leaf.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

All leaves are my goats favorite. Green brown they don't care. We had a gust of wind come threw and my girls who are penned were eating their hay, the leaves started to fall and they quit their hay and were at a dead run after them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep.. I have some escape artists here that just want leaves... ;-) I usually let them eat for awhile, look at them with an open gate, and they come running back inside.. Then I'll collect some so their pen mates won't feel left out...LOL..


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

My girls eat way more leaves than anything else. They have their favorite trees and barely touch anything else. They will be sad when they realize leaves don't fall all year round.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Mine love the alder, maple, and arbutus leaves. Sounds like they are eating potato chips lol.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

We used temp fencing around the front yard at the beginning of spring. There just so happens to be a large red maple where they were and they would basically dance on their back hooves trying to reach leaves. 

Didn't know it extended to fallen leaves though. 

All but 1 of our 8 doe/doelings seems addicted to natures potato chips lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

